# Health news 20th January 2011



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2011)

Diabetes UK Blogs

*The day that didn?t change my life ? by Helen May*
20th January 2004. A date I will never forget. It was definitely the not the happiest day of my life but seven years later, I don?t think of it as a bad day. Just as Olly was saying, he remembers the day when his son was diagnosed with diabetes, I too remember the day I was diagnosed.

http://blogs.diabetes.org.uk/?p=487

Health news

*GPs face losing control of flu jabs programme*
GPs face losing control of managing the flu vaccine programme following supply problems in England this winter, the government's head of immunisation says.There is a "pretty compelling" case for the government taking charge of ordering and supplying jabs, said Professor David Salisbury.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12224862

*Ministers seek to answer critics as NHS bill published*

Ministers have hit back at critics as they unveiled legislation seeking to shake-up the NHS in England, saying change is a "necessity not an option". The Health and Social Care Bill will allow GPs to get control of most of the NHS budget from 2013.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12217668

*Skin cancer pill shows 'remarkable' results*

In almost 80 per cent of people treated with the experimental drug, tumours were significantly reduced in size. Last night one British skin cancer specialist hailed the development as "very promising".

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/7964397/Skin-cancer-pill-shows-remarkable-results.html

*Faulty gene linked to more than a third of kidney cancers*

The finding will help researchers understand how the cancer develops and may in future lead to new treatments and earlier diagnosis. Everyone is born with the gene, called PBRM1, but in some people it gets damaged during their lifetime and this can lead to cancer developing, it has been found.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...d-to-more-than-a-third-of-kidney-cancers.html


----------

